# Fulton County Ohio National Threshers tractor AND steam show June 24-27, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to the NAtional Threshers Assoc show in Wauseon Ohio:

http://www.nationalthreshers.com/


----------

